#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What are the main difference between 90's kids and 20's kids?

## Bhavya

With time change ,people's way of living ,habits and lifestyle also has changed.We always look back and wonder how things have changed.The same way there are lots of differences and changes happened with 90's kids and 20's kids.So guys what are the main difference between 90's kids and 20's kids?

----------


## Lucifer

90's kids mean they born before 2000. 20's kids mean they born after 2000

----------


## Bhavya

> 90's kids mean they born before 2000. 20's kids mean they born after 2000


I knew this different, I asked about the behavior,habits and attitude difference between 90's kids and 20's kids.

----------


## subasan

> 90's kids mean they born before 2000. 20's kids mean they born after 2000


You're funny, Lucifer  :lol:  :you rock man:

----------


## Bhavya

> You're funny, Lucifer


Yeah he is funny, for a moment I thought he is your younger brother  :Wink:

----------

